# Soilwork and Exodus live shots



## Wretched (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are links to two galleries of photos I took at the recent Sydney Exodus and Soilwork shows.

They both put on excellent performances. Hope you like them:

*Soilwork:*
2010_Soilwork - a set on Flickr

*Exodus:*
2010_0210 - Exodus @ Manning Bar - a set on Flickr

Cheers,


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 26, 2010)

nice~ schecter loomis is so popular


----------



## Baco (Oct 26, 2010)

Are those the first signs of a Gary Holt Custom? Takes ages to get it right, it seems


----------

